# Traducción de los títulos de películas en inglés



## piraña utria

Hola, amigos.

Esta inquietud surge de comentarios jocosos que habitualmente se hacen por estos días (y en general, la misma época de cada año por cuenta de las diversas entregas de premios en la industria del cine), en el medio de radio más popular de Colombia.

El tema es la “traducción” que se hace del título original en inglés de películas en dicho idioma al español, que suele ser completamente distinto del literal y además repetitivo y cursi.

Entiendo que el tema es marcadamente comercial y los distribuidores prácticamente ponen en ese sentido lo que les parezca más atrayente para el público; así un título como “Appaloosa”, no le diría nada al colombiano promedio, pero un cambio a “Los justicieros implacables”, según ellos, se vería fenomenal.

¿Qué percepción tienen ustedes de esta situación, incluso en traducciones de títulos del inglés a otros idiomas en países no hispanohablantes?, ¿creen que se les “va la mano” a los distribuidores con estos cambios?

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## coquis14

Bueno... Usted sabe Piraña , estamos a merced de los capitalistas , ya aceptamos el hecho de que los nombres tienen que ser comerciales no trabajos de tarducción , hechos por especialistas.Lo más increíble es que canales como Film Zone te ponen el título de la película en Inglés y abajo su (supuesta) traducción , se llegan a leer cosas como:_The Sandlot --> ¡Cuidado! , Hércules vigila._

Saludos


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

En Suecia, muchas veces no se traducen los títulos al sueco. Otras veces sí se traducen, a veces con un título 'traducido', a veces con un título completamente distinto, probablemente por razones comerciales ya mencionados. Las empresas productoras deben ahorrarse unos pesos con el título en inglés porque no tendrán que producir carteles especiales para el mercado sueco...  La mayoría de las películas mismas se traducen con subtítulos, aunque películas para niños se doblan. 

Por mi parte, prefiero saber el título original inglés porque así resulta más fácil encontrar información en internet sobre la película. 

/Wilma


----------



## FabiArgentina

Piraña: te cuento que a veces por no traducir se producen también situaciones jocosas a la hora de la publicidad. Recuerdo hace mucho tiempo atrás, el siglo pasado más precisamente, cuando el querido Clint Eastwood protagonizó una película y su título no fue traducido (no, no era Dirty harry, ese no hubiera causado tanto problema...)
El buen locutor radial a quien le encomendaron publicitarla se vio sumamente complicado con dicho actor y dijo algo así:
"¡Hoy sensacional estreno en Cine Monumental: Clin Ea.. Ea..Easgü en firefó! ¡No se la pierda!" 
Cosas de la radiofonía y del no saber inglés (¡hace 40 años no era tan popular como ahora!)


----------



## Argónida

Aquí también se suelen traducir los títulos, aunque hay algunas excepciones, y es verdad que la mayoría suelen ser traducciones absurdas, por no decir invenciones directamente. Pero no son tema de conversación porque la mayoría no sabemos inglés o, si sabemos, no ponemos especial interés en esa cuestión. Me parece a mí, pero vamos, que yo no represento a nadie, no sé cómo lo verán otros españoles. Yo, personalmente, sólo me he fijado en alguna ocasión en la que bajo el título original aparece el título español y he pensado: ¡Vaya tela, si no tiene nada que ver!, pero no he ido comentándolo con nadie ni nadie me ha comentado al respecto.


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,

En Brasil, se suelen traducir los títutlos, y muchas veces la traducción queda horrible o "explicativa", muchos nombres de películas aquí tienen algo a más, un "subtítulo", por ejemplo "_Forrest Gump_" -> "_Forrest Gump - O contador de histórias_", "_Closer" -> "Closer - perto demais_" o entoces son completamente distintos de los originales. Sé que una tradución literal no es la mejor opción en todas las situaciones, pero hay algunas cosas inexplicables.  

Hasta luego y perdonad mi portuñol.:


----------



## Namarne

Como se ha dicho, también pienso que por aquí la cuestión no se comenta demasiado, o no se le hace mucho caso, salvo en los programas de televisión que hablan de cine. 
Sin embargo, si la película se convierte en un clásico, muchas veces, con el paso de los años, acaba conociéndose más por su título original (pienso en _Avanti!_, _Dr. Strangelove_, _Vertigo_), que por aquel con el que se comercializó en su día (respectivamente: _¿Qué ocurrió entre mi padre y tu madre?_; _¿Teléfono rojo?, volamos hacia Moscú_; _De entre los muertos_). 
Quizá si la película resiste al paso del tiempo dejan de prevalecer los criterios comerciales.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aparte de aspecto "gancho comercial", la traducción de un título también debe respetar una serie de otros aspectos: el principal es que este título no exista ya en la literatura o cinematografía autóctona y preste a engaño sobre su autoría, o esté "repe". Hay derechos de autor que se tienen que respetar. A veces también se cambian o modifican un poco para evitar confusiones con palabras polisémicas: pongamos que el título contenga "cierzo", por ejemplo, que te traduce en francés por "bise", pero bise se entiende en francés más comúnmente por beso. Habrá que modificar el tíitulo...  (Ya sé, hablabáis de películas en ingles, pero el francés me va más. )

Otro aspecto es la musicalidad del título, la idea que sugiere, y si se entiende lo que se supone quiere sugerir, el contexto cultural es importante.

Hay estudios hechos (ya vuelvo al aspecto comercial) que demuestran que según los países nos gustan los títulos largos o cortos. Miren por ejemplo la película francesa "L'étrange destin d'Amélie Poulain", en España la película se llamó "Amélie". Más corto, imposible. 

Además, existen traductores buenos y traductores malos (existen más de lo segundo que de lo primero, desgraciadamente). Pero sean buenos o malos, los títulos los suelen imponer los editores, por encima del criterio de los traductores. 

Sin olvidar también que si un título ha funcionado muy bien y la película ha sido muy taquillera, entonces, para qué buscar más, repitamos el modelo y tendremos una serie de películas con títulos próximos, pasando del título original...

En fin, que el tema se las trae.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mistertopo

Liniers (un dibujante argentino) toma esto para uno de sus personajes: el señor que traduce los titulos de las peliculas. 
Les dejo uno de muestra. Si les divierte, busquen que hay muchos.


----------



## emm1366

No sólo los títulos. ¿Qué me dicen de las traducciones? No quiero apartarme del tema pero creo que debe ser el mismo motivo: "Complacencia en la ignorancia".


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, amigos.

Quiero ensayar una conclusión parcial, y espero no ofender a nadie: ¿tendrá que ver, al menos en el caso de los países latinoamericanos, con nuestra triste carencia de educación, sobre en todo en materia de avances en el manejo del inglés?, ¿tal vez con lo "melodramáticos" que somos para todo y la gente del campo publicitario percibe que para "vender" todos los títulos deben ser similares a los de la telebobelas?

Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

piraña utria said:


> Hola, amigos.
> 
> Quiero ensayar una conclusión parcial, y espero no ofender a nadie: ¿tendrá que ver, al menos en el caso de los países latinoamericanos, con nuestra triste carencia de educación, sobre en todo en materia de avances en el manejo del inglés?, ¿tal vez con lo "melodramáticos" que somos para todo y la gente del campo publicitario percibe que para "vender" todos los títulos deben ser similares a los de la telebobelas?
> 
> Saludos,


 No creo... Piense que (casi) todas las traducciones vienen de México , así que el "filtro" para los paises latinoamericanos es el mismo y hay que encontrar una neutralidad para todos , imagino.Además , las traducciones españolas son peores aún y al hablar de europa se espera un poco más de cultura que en América , supuestamente.

Saludos


----------



## Benvindo

Sofia Coppola's 2003 film_ Lost in Translation_, released in Brazil and Portugal (both Portuguese-speaking countries) with different titles: _Encontros e Desencontros_ (Brazil, lit. sthg. like _Agreements and Misunderstandings_, though encontro can also be _meeting_, _encounter_, and desencontro _a failed meeting_) and _O Amor é um Lugar Estranho (_Portugal, lit._ Love is a Strange Place)_.

Another example: here.


----------



## piraña utria

Benvindo said:


> Sofia Coppola's 2003 film_ Lost in Translation_, released in Brazil and Portugal (both Portuguese-speaking countries) with different titles: _Encontros e Desencontros_ (Brazil, lit. sthg. like _Agreements and Misunderstandings_, though encontro can also be _meeting_, _encounter_, and desencontro _a failed meeting_) and _O Amor é um Lugar Estranho (_Portugal, lit._ Love is a Strange Place)_.
> 
> Another example: here.


 
Hi, Benvindo.

Thanks for sharing a Portuguese sample.

Do you have any explanation about it? It'd be quite interesting if you talk about what could be a reason why Brazil, as other countries of Latin America, is submitted to this particular situation.

Regards,


----------



## Benvindo

piraña utria said:


> ... Do you have any explanation about it? I'd be quite interesting if you talk about what could be a reason why in Brazil, as other countries of Latin America, is submitted to this particular situation.
> 
> - - -
> Hi! You mean, the adoption of translated titles having little to do with the original? If so, I can only guess that it's because too literal a translation might end up having no meaning or appeal in the target language/culture. I imagine for instance "Lost in Translation"; if translated literally to Portuguese, it would be "Perdido(s) em/na Tradução". I imagine very few people would have an idea what it's about!


----------



## Argónida

Benvindo said:


> Sofia Coppola's 2003 film_ Lost in Translation_, released in Brazil and Portugal (both Portuguese-speaking countries) with different titles: _Encontros e Desencontros_ (Brazil, lit. sthg. like _Agreements and Misunderstandings_, though encontro can also be _meeting_, _encounter_, and desencontro _a failed meeting_) and _O Amor é um Lugar Estranho (_Portugal, lit._ Love is a Strange Place)_.
> 
> Another example: here.


 
Sin embargo el título de esa película aquí no se tradujo. ¿Por qué? Quién sabe, es igual de misterioso que el por qué de ciertos títulos traducidos, ya que al dejarla en inglés la mayoría de la gente no se enteró de qué quería decir. Lo mismo con otras como _Eyes wide shut, Quantum of Solace... _Curiosamente títulos pelín complicados también en inglés. A lo mejor estas las dejan sin traducir porque los mismos traductores de títulos se quedan a cuadros . Por cierto, _Forrest Gump_ y _Closer_ también se dejaron tal cual en España.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

piraña utria said:


> ¿Qué percepción tienen ustedes de esta situación, incluso en traducciones de títulos del inglés a otros idiomas en países no hispanohablantes?, ¿creen que se les “va la mano” a los distribuidores con estos cambios?


Entre los que se preocupan del tema, la percepción va desde los que piensan que nos consideran como gente de muy poca "entendedera", a los que están convencidos de que nos ven como idiotas totales y absolutos. No hay que culpar a los traductores, que los hay muy buenos en todos lados. Los títulos en español son puestos por los genios de mercadeo de las compañías multinacionales del cine. ¿Qué otra cosa se puede esperar como resultado?


			
				Argónida" said:
			
		

> Sin embargo el título de esa película aquí no se tradujo. ¿Por qué? Quién sabe,


Para este "mercado" sí se tradujo, le pusieron "Perdidos en Tokio". Peliculón.


Saludos


----------



## Metzaka

Alguna vez ví una película con Robert Deniro y Leonardo Dicaprio en México bajo el titulo de "El Padrastro" (supongo que era pariente del 'Padrino'). La busqué años después en E.U. como "The Stepfather" y me doy cuenta que no existe una película con Deniro y Dicaprio con tal titulo sino que se llama "This Boy's Life". La acabo de buscar en la red y la encontré con los titulos "Mi Vida Como Hijo" y "Vida de Este Chico" (la 2da le pega mejor al original). El titulo en inglés enfatiza que la película trata de las experiencias vividas por el chico, las cuales le convirtieron en un hombre exitoso, mientras que el titulo "El Padrastro" se enfoca en la maldad del antagonista, en todo lo que hizo sufrir al chico.  Así que concuerdo: los titulos los escogen los de mercadeo. Saben que somos muy tragicos y por eso nos encantan las películas a lo 'Pedro Infante', por eso usan tales titulos tan alejados del original.

Saludos


----------



## Aby R

Hola:

No sólo en el cine se "peca" de ese mal, siempre ha habido traductores de "tinta rápida"; no sé bien si Oscar Wilde estaría muy contento con aquello de: “La importancia de llamarse Ernesto” (The importance of being earnest)


----------



## NotTheDoctor

El tema de los títulos de las pelis tiene mucha tela, últimamente trato de tomármelo a risa pero a veces es imposible. En mi humilde opinión, en Latinoamérica se "cometen" menos disparates que en Francia, donde a veces le ponen un título en inglés distinto al original seguido de un título francés entre comillas o después de una coma (por ejemplo: Runaway Bride y The Man Who Wasn't There). En temporada de premios la fuente de diversión es cortesía de los periodistas o locutores cuando hablan de películas que aún no tienen título oficial en el país. Hace poco escuche en la tele a una presentadora afirmar que Sean Penn había sido nominado al Oscar por la película "Leche".  Y ni hablar de las "traducciones simultáneas" en las entregas de premios...
A mi lo que realmente me indigna es la mala calidad de los subtítulos, sobre todo en la tele. Hay "perlas" que me han marcado, como cuando en Grey's Anatomy tradujeron "intern" por "internista", o John Cusack en el Actor's Studio describiendo su personaje como "a skeptic, a debunker" y los subtítulos decían "un escéptico en el búnker"... Eso si que no tiene excusa ni perdón.


----------



## curlyboy20

Lo que mas da risa es cuando voy al cine con amigos que entienden inglés, y los chistes no siempre pueden ser bien traducidos, entonces nosotros los que entendemos inglés somos los únicos en reirnos en todo el cine!


----------



## danielfranco

Tengo una pila de años viviendo en los EE.UU., por lo que desconozco los títulos de películas en otros idiomas. Por eso, a veces se me dificulta entender las referencias a películas cuando convivo virtualmente con personajes de otros países hispanohablantes en este u otros foros.
Típico, me dicen: —¡Oyes, oyes! ¿Ya vistes la de "El changarro del achichintle del pingo"?
—¡No'mbre! —digo hasta espandado— ¿De qué se trata?
Y me platican un poco sobre la trama, hasta que reconozco la película y digo:
—¡Ahhhhhh, claro! "Affliction", sí, muy buena película…

Claro, exagero en lo de los títulos, pero por lo general es así-así.
D


----------



## almir

Salvo excepciones nada justifica un cambio sustancial en el significado del título; pongo dos ejemplos que *“me tocan los huevos”* en grado superlativo.

*84 Charing Cross Road*
*La carta final*

  Basado en un libro autobiográfico de Helene Hanff
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Stanley Kubrick
_*Dr*_*. *_*Strangelo*__*ve*_* or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*
*¿Teléfono rojo? Volamos hacia Moscú*

……… sin comentarios.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Ningún hombre es una isla,…………. la muerte de cualquier hombre me disminuye, porque estoy unido a toda la humanidad, por eso nunca preguntes por quién doblan las campanas; doblan por ti."

  - John Donne

*(84 Charing Cross Road)
-------------------------------------------------------------
*jajaja/hahaha me he reído un rato con el anterior post :

—¡Oyes, oyes! ¿Ya vistes la de "El changarro del achichintle del pingo"?
—¡No'mbre! —digo hasta espandado— ¿De qué se trata?
Y me platican un poco sobre la trama, hasta que reconozco la película y digo:
—¡Ahhhhhh, claro! "Affliction", sí, muy buena película…
*
*


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

NotTheDoctor said:


> A mi lo que realmente me indigna es la mala calidad de los subtítulos, sobre todo en la tele. ... Eso si que no tiene excusa ni perdón.


Eso lo sufrimos también en Suecia, y aquí se dice que el sueldo malísimo que ganan esos traductores no merece mejor calidad. La mayoría de la gente entiende bien lo que se dice en inglés, así que no importa tanto, nos reimos un poco y lo olvidamos, porque mañana habrán otros errores...

/Wilma


----------



## fenixpollo

piraña utria said:


> ¿tendrá que ver, al menos en el caso de los países latinoamericanos, con nuestra triste carencia de educación, sobre en todo en materia de avances en el manejo del inglés?


 Para nada.  El mismo fenómeno existe en los Estados Unidos, a la hora de traer películas extranjeras y traducir sus títulos.  Es un impulso natural de los productores que quieren que su producto sea acesible a una población monolingüe. 

_Ejemplos en inglés:_
Entre tinieblas (Dark Habits)
¡Átame! (Tie me up! Tie me down!)
Carne Trémula (Live Flesh)
Sin noticias de Dios (Don't Tempt Me)


----------



## natasha2000

Namarne said:


> Sin embargo, si la película se convierte en un clásico, muchas veces, con el paso de los años, acaba conociéndose más por su título original (pienso en _Avanti!_, _Dr. Strangelove_, _Vertigo_), que por aquel con el que se comercializó en su día (respectivamente: _¿Qué ocurrió entre mi padre y tu madre?_; _¿Teléfono rojo?, volamos hacia Moscú_; _De entre los muertos_).
> Quizá si la película resiste al paso del tiempo dejan de prevalecer los criterios comerciales.



Hm, no todas, diría yo. Tuve varias conversaciones con muchos españoles (y catalanes, ya que vivo en Barcelona) sobre el cine y nadie reconoció el titulo original de _Con faldas y a lo loco. 

_En Serbia, el titulo se traduce fielmente si en serbio también suena bien. Si no suena bien (y todos sabemos que muchas veces las traducciones fieles - no literales, sino fieles, no suenan bien), el título se cambia por algo con más sentido. Por ejemplo, la peli americana _Wag the dog_ es intraducible a otros idiomas y sé que se le puso otro título en muchos países, en concreto, en España, eso fue _La cortina de humo_ (que por cierto, no tiene nada que ver ni con el perro ni con su cola, así como tampoco con el argumento de la peli), y en Serbia, el título sería algo como: Con guerra contra la verdad (que, por lo menos tiene referencia al argumento de la peli). Yo, en esta práctica no veo nada raro, pero también tengo que decir que a veces las distribuidoras se pasan y cambian los titulos que sí que se podían traducir sin ningún problema...

Tampoco creo que titular las pelis tiene nada que ver con conocimientos de inglés, pque aparte de las pelis en inglés, existe cine de otros países y en otros idiomas, y no podemos conocer ahora todos los idiomas solo para poder pronunciar bien los titulos de las peliculas... Los titulos deberían ser adaptados al idioma del país, para facilitar a la gente de este país pronunciarlo sin ningún problema y sin necesidad de conocimiento de cualquier idioma extranjero...


----------



## natasha2000

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Eso lo sufrimos también en Suecia, y aquí se dice que el sueldo malísimo que ganan esos traductores no merece mejor calidad. La mayoría de la gente entiende bien lo que se dice en inglés, así que no importa tanto, nos reimos un poco y lo olvidamos, porque mañana habrán otros errores...
> 
> /Wilma



en Serbia pasa igual. Hay cadenas que tienen buenos traductores, pero también hay cadenas que de verdad te proporcionan un buen rato de risa si intentas ver alguna pelicula que ponen...

Pero, no siempre es la culpa de los traductores. Muchas veces te dan la peli para traducir y te dicen: es para ayer! O sea, no tienes tiempo ni para picar el texto, y de traducirlo ni hablar... Así que, condiciones de trabajo, más el sueldo de m... que les dan... El resultado no puede ser mejor. Aparte que muchas cadenas no buscan buenos traductores, sino la gente que se defiende en inglés y que tiene la cara lo suficientemente dura como para atreverse hacer algo de que no tiene ni idea y encima cobrar por eso, pero el truco está en que él cobrará tres veces menos que un traductor hecho y derecho...

Bueno, hay de todo, eso sí que es verdad....


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

natasha2000 said:


> Tuve varias conversaciones con muchos españoles (y catalanes, ya que vivo en Barcelona) sobre el cine y nadie reconoció el titulo original de _Con faldas y a lo loco._



Some like it hot.



natasha2000 said:


> Pero, no siempre es la culpa de los traductores. Muchas veces te dan la peli para traducir y te dicen: es para ayer! O sea, no tienes tiempo ni para picar el texto, y de traducirlo ni hablar... Así que, condiciones de trabajo, más el sueldo de m... que les dan... El resultado no puede ser mejor. Aparte que muchas cadenas no buscan buenos traductores, sino la gente que se defiende en inglés y que tiene la cara lo suficientemente dura como para atreverse hacer algo de que no tiene ni idea y encima cobrar por eso, pero el truco está en que él cobrará tres veces menos que un traductor hecho y derecho.



De acuerdo en que muchas veces a un traductor no le dan tiempo suficiente para traducir lo que sea; de acuerdo en que los sueldos no son nada del otro jueves. No tan de acuerdo en que las cadenas prefieran malos traductores; una persona que sólo se defiende en inglés, por mucha cara dura que tenga, simplemente no puede traducir una película. Pero el tema del hilo son los títulos. 

Y los títulos son otra cosa: muchas veces los productores, o los distribuidores (no sé exactamente quiénes), se inventan un título que creen que atraerá a más gente al cine. Como el ya mencionado "¿Qué pasó entre mi padre y tu madre?", que es un título estúpido.... pero morboso. Mucho más morboso que "Avanti!".


----------



## natasha2000

> No tan de acuerdo en que las cadenas prefieran malos traductores; una persona que sólo se defiende en inglés, por mucha cara dura que tenga, simplemente no puede traducir una película.


Estaba hablando de la situación en Serbia (éste es el foto CD, si no me equivoco, y la pregunta fue para todos, no solo para los españoles ). Y por supuesto que sí, uno que se defiende en inglés, sí que puede "traducir" una peli -- inventándose los diálogos . Yo he visto eso, y no solo en serbio, sino en español, también (pero menos oficial, no en la tele o cine, sino en las traducciones que se bajan de Internet). 



> Pero el tema del hilo son los títulos.


yo no fui la primera que empezó sobre las traducciones. Si miras mejor, estaba siguiendo con el tema que ha empezado otro forero.



> Y los títulos son otra cosa: muchas veces los productores, o los distribuidores (no sé exactamente quiénes), se inventan un título que creen que atraerá a más gente al cine. Como el ya mencionado "¿Qué pasó entre mi padre y tu madre?", que es un título estúpido.... pero morboso. Mucho más morboso que "Avanti!".


De acuerdo con eso. A veces tienen razón. Pero muchas veces no.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

natasha2000 said:


> Estaba hablando de la situación en Serbia (éste es el foto CD, si no me equivoco, y la pregunta fue para todos, no solo para los españoles ).


Yo hablaba de la situación en mi país, que es España; la situación en Serbia, que es el tuyo, la desconozco por completo. Y como muy bien dices, la pregunta fue para todos, y no sólo para los serbios . Y como española la contesto de acuerdo a la situación en mi país. Lamento haber herido tu sensibilidad como serbia.



> Y por supuesto que sí, uno que se defiende en inglés, sí que puede "traducir" una peli -- inventándose los diálogos . Yo he visto eso, y no solo en serbio, sino en español, también (pero menos oficial, no en la tele o cine, sino en las traducciones que se bajan de Internet).


En realidad, no; con unas nociones de inglés lo que se puede es imaginar el diálogo, pero no traducirlo; cualquier parecido con la realidad de la película es, necesariamente, pura coincidencia. Repito que desconozco totalmente la situación en Serbia, pero en español las traducciones de internet no suelen estar hechas por traductores titulados, sino por gente "con ligeras nociones de inglés" y un traductor automático. 



> yo no fui la primera que empezó sobre las traducciones. Si miras mejor, estaba siguiendo con el tema que ha empezado otro forero.


No he dicho que tú hayas empezado nada; pero yo he preferido volver a la pregunta original, nada más.


----------



## mirx

Metzaka said:


> Así que concuerdo: los titulos los escogen los de mercadeo. Saben que somos muy tragicos y por eso nos encantan las películas a lo 'Pedro Infante', por eso usan tales titulos tan alejados del original.
> Saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Los títulos de la películas no son pensados en los originales, ni siquiera en traducciones "fieles" sino que se examina la palícula y en base a las partes de esta, que atraigan o se piense que van a atraer más al mercado, se forma un título.

En México no es muy inusual encontrar una sola película con 3 nombres.
Hide and Seek
Mente siniestra
EL escondite.


Imagino que debe de tener algo qué ver con quienes compran los derechos de la película en el extranjero. Por ejemplo, a veces en mi misma ciudad la misma película tiene nombres diferentes dependiendo del cine en que se exhiba.

Y por supuesto, cada nombre refleja lo que los mercadólogos crean que va a atrer más _movie-goers._


----------



## Nanon

Gévy said:


> Hay estudios hechos (ya vuelvo al aspecto comercial) que demuestran que según los países nos gustan los títulos largos o cortos. Miren por ejemplo la película francesa "L'étrange destin d'Amélie Poulain", en España la película se llamó "Amélie". Más corto, imposible.



"Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain", Gévy! Se nota que la viste en España 
Parece que le pusieron "Amélie" en varios países, hasta donde yo sé.



piraña utria said:


> I imagine for instance "Lost in Translation"; if translated literally to Portuguese, it would be "Perdido(s) em/na Tradução". I imagine very few people would have an idea what it's about!



Not translated in France either. "Perdus en traduction" or "Perdus dans la traduction" simply wouldn't work! It hasn't anything to do with the length of the title - it just sounds "weak".



NotTheDoctor said:


> El tema de los títulos de las pelis tiene mucha tela, últimamente trato de tomármelo a risa pero a veces es imposible. En mi humilde opinión, en Latinoamérica se "cometen" menos disparates que en Francia, donde a veces le ponen un título en inglés distinto al original seguido de un título francés entre comillas o después de una coma (por ejemplo: Runaway Bride y The Man Who Wasn't There).


This is not a recent phenomenon, although "disparate" may be a little too strong, because some titles really don't work that bad.
Take "North by Northwest". It is known in France as "La mort aux trousses". In some Latin American countries, the title is "Intriga internacional" but in Spain, it is known as "Con la muerte en los talones" which is very close to the French title.
Some films may have different titles in France and Canada, but I can't come up with an example right now. Although they did translate the title "Desperate housewives" for Canada ("Beautés désespérées") but not for France. They are much stricter about anglicisms in Canada. Now, where are the "amas de casa" (the Canadian title says "bellezas desesperadas")? Yet, obviously, "Maîtresses de maison désespérées" would sound terribly lengthy.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Admitiendo que hasta las malas películas merecen un título atrayente, quisiera acotar el extraño caso de _Step up_, que en Costa Rica se llamó "Bailando por una pasión" (probablemente, influenciado por el programa "Bailando por un sueño"), en Francia "Sexy dance" (!), en Quebec "Vivre pour danser". En definitiva, ningún título que contuviera la idea de _intensificar_ habría sido interesante...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Fernando

Dado que no tengo ni idea de los que significa "Step up" agradezco fervientemente que me den como título "Bailando por una pasión". Dado que no me gusta ni el baile ni las películas musicales agradezco que me den un título que me ilustre. Si no, correría el riesgo de tragarme la película.


----------



## almir

Fernando said:


> Dado que no tengo ni idea de los que significa "Step up" agradezco fervientemente que me den como título "Bailando por una pasión". Dado que no me gusta ni el baile ni las películas musicales agradezco que me den un título que me ilustre. Si no, correría el riesgo de tragarme la película.



jaja te comprendo....pero nunca se sabe (no la he visto) igual está genial con baile y todo...te recomiendo un musical:
-* "Paint your Wagon"**
que en España titularon como:

-"**La leyenda de la ciudad sin nombre"

Pd - padre me acuso de que me gusta el título en castellano.
*


----------



## Fernando

Pues es un excelente ejemplo en que el título en castellano supera al del inglés (que tiene el mismo título que una de las canciones de la película).

Conozco la película y me parece estupenda. Claro que el "cantante" principal es Lee Marvin, si no me equivoco.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hay veces en que francamente me gusta más el título en español. Parece que a veces los "traductores" se ponen las pilas.

Por ejemplo, _*Million Dollar Baby*_ de Clint Eastwood, que le pusieron _*Golpes del Destino*_. Me encanta el título en español, porque contiene un ingenioso juego de palabras (por si no vieron la película, se trata de una boxeadora a quien le suceden algunas desgracias).


----------

